# sleeper sofa



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, been enjoying this forum since I found it. I can hardly stay away from it. but I need to know if anyone is having trouble with the sleep sofa bed as in comfort when sleeping. any recommendation on how to in prove my sleeping on this thing. I love to sleep up front in the Mh.


----------



## Wind River (Aug 17, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Some folks have used memory foam.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

That's what we did but, we seldom sleep on it and don't want it to confortable


----------



## hertig (Aug 18, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Oddly enough, the flip down bed in my cheapo fifth wheel was very comfortable, but the one in the fancy coach is unusable.  Part of the problem is the 'fancy' one has arms, which make it too short for many to use.  Also, there seems to be a major 'ridge' down the middle when flopped down.  I'm planning on replacing it one of these days, but in the meantime, people who sleep on it do it in couch mode, which is not too bad (if they fit on it).

Tried an air mattress, but did not work with the arms.  Another option I might try is to make the arms removable and use the self inflating air mattress when sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Dkw1609 (Aug 18, 2007)

RE: sleeper sofa

Had same problem with "The Futon From Hell" in our 2002 Springdale. I always slept on it because we are used to King Size Bed and both have clostraphobia in the master bedroom. Anyway the only answer is to rip it out and throw it out. Don't replace it with another one because they are very expensive all sleep the same. We purchased a smaller REAL sleeper sofa that pulls out into a full size bed with a good pillow top mattress. The only problem is when the bed is pulled out it sort of blocks the other bedroom door. You can get around it, but it's a tight fit. Still worth it though. The sofa was 4" wider than the opening from the Futon, so we just moved the bench seat in front of the kitchen table a little closer to the table. It worked out really well. It was carpeted under the futon and nothing was damaged when we ripped it out. You can still pull down the table into a bed, but we never use it anyway.  Good Luck!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 19, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Memory foam should work.  Try Target or Wal-Mart.  They should have different sizes in their bedding dept.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Come to think about it you are right, my old cheap Sunny brook TT was much more comfortable than the MH sofa bed. it seem to be the same in the middle there is a hump that makes it un-bearable to sleep on. PLUS, it seem to be a down ward slope toward the side of the MH when  it is let out. But anyway I will keep trying until I get it as  comfortable and bearable as I can . Me and DW can still share the master but I seem to snore a lot  and she can't get any rest . as the old saying goes ( if the wife isn't happy -then no one is happy) thanks for the reply I hope to meet some of the viewers on our travel ventures. happy trails


----------



## buckaroo1236 (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

+1 ON MEMORY FOAM


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

In our Southwind, the sofa sleeper bed has been replaced with an air mattress.  Plugs in just overhead out of view, inflates and deflates in seconds and best of all...it's very   comfortable.  Highly recommend !


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

We negotiated one of those Sleep Number mattresses for our MH. It saves a lot on weight and has two adjustable sides.

Our sofa bed is one of those that just lays down flat (it doesn't pull out.) We put an air mattress on it that has a pump and vacumn setting. All you do is plug it in to put air in or suck air out. It stores away real small that way. Sleeps great that way.


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Our air mattress is folded up in the couch and is always pluged in, so just unfold and push the button to inflate.  To deflate, open the big valve at the foot of the bed, and swooosh.  Amazing !!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Roger, would that be a new *baby* in the family? By any chance are you *proud* of that new *baby*?  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Hey Roger would you send me a few pictures of your and how you have it set up. This way I can get a good idea on what I might have to do. I have an air mattress already, but that is when we have company show up for a short visit. if I can make it a permanent fit , then that will be what I will do. tahnks Hollis


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Paul,  kinda yes and yes.  That's a recent picture of my grandson *Mason* .  He will be 1 yr old on Sept 29th, the same day as his sister..3 yrs old.  Go figure !
I tried to find an interesting picture to put up here, found one of an 'ol cuss' but that one was already taken, so I found this one for now. :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Hollis, I'll email you with the pictures.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

thanks John,  cute grand son, I got one grand son and 2 grand daughters. My son is a single parent in the Air Force live in Charleston S.C. My step daugther and her family is only about 35 miles from home. I wish I knew how to put in some pictures on my profile, maybe someone will tell me. 
Hollis


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Don't put them on your profile. Put them in your Album. Click in the upper right of the page on 'Album'. Then follow the prompts and be sure and add some descriptions, too.

Roger, that's a good place for your pictures of your bed, too. (Hopefully, you won't be folded up in it!)


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Well, I tried to post the pictures to the 'Album', but not sure if they made it.  I'll check again in a bit to see.  Should be 6 pictures, and I just wasn't fast enough to get myself included.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

Those are great photos! You should be able to put a description under each photo, but we get the picture. (Pun intended!)


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

I went back and edited the individual pictures so it might be easier to understand.  And by the way, thanks for the info. on the placing pictures in the 'Album'.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

THANKS JOHN, I think I might just be able to copy this lay out in my SOUTHWIND. There isn't much different in your than mine except the year. this is really going to help me out on my sleeping as me and my snoring can't share the master br with the DW. Thanks AGAIN John.


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 13, 2007)

Re: sleeper sofa

What's in a name, anyway..
*scooter*


----------



## brilliantassistant (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: sleeper sofa

Cool!  Where did you find this?  Any idea who makes it?


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 17, 2010)

Re: sleeper sofa

The air mattress is made by 'AERO'


----------

